# Free Growth Hormone.....



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

My mate has a defficiency that means he does not naturally produce growth hormone....

He gets prescribed 450iu a month of gh pre mixed from the nhs....

I think it works out at 45 iu's per 1.5ml barrel as there is 10mg of somatropin per 1ml and a barrel is 1.5ml....

Anyway... he isnt interested in double dosing or upping the dose as he is strong as fvck anyway 

He currently takes 5iu a day and feels that he could easily live and train off 2 or 3 iu a day....

He is willing to give me between 1-2 iu a day for free... so i have asked him to save this, and it would work out around 100-150 iu a month spare as he also gets other growth suppliments.....

Is this enough to do a cycle on, it would be free and a continuous supply from the nhs via my friend :lol:

Its obviously the best of the best as its prescription medicine...

I just want to know how safe it is for me as i dont need it and its quite a concentrated mixture,

cheers

Will.


----------



## SASUK (May 17, 2011)

Not familiar with GH dosing but know somebody who was using 5iu a day for a while, not sure how great 1-2iu would be for you but on the + side you can always top it up yourself to a higher dose and consider it as saving some money


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

SASUK said:


> Not familiar with GH dosing but know somebody who was using 5iu a day for a while, not sure how great 1-2iu would be for you but on the + side you can always top it up yourself to a higher dose and consider it as saving some money


Cheers but i wouldnt be using 1-2 iu a day, he would save 2 iu a day for 60 days giving me 120iu then i would start a course and by the time i had completed that there would be more


----------



## SASUK (May 17, 2011)

Definately a better plan  too early int he morning for me to think logically haha


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

This is the stuff anyway... Any good??  

And i get a proper growth injection pen too as he is going to lose his :lol:


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

what does your mate have wrong with him and what did he say to his doctors ?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

That's a top mate of yours, let's hope the 'putting strain on the nhs' brigade don't come in the thread


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

You sir make me sick (I'm a wee bit jealous right now  )


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

So being a tax payer im funding your Free Growth, Great News  lol


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

im on 5iu a day at the mo, i wouldnt recommend 2iu a day, unless you get some slin in there to.


----------



## DeDe (Feb 14, 2010)

Any chance you can tell us how old is he and what is his daily prescribed dose? Just wondering because 450iu a month seems a bit extreme.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

It will be pharma grade hgh though so will be potent compared to generic chinese HGH


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

DeDe said:


> Any chance you can tell us how old is he and what is his daily prescribed dose? Just wondering because 450iu a month seems a bit extreme.


He uses 5mg a day, so thats 150mg a month to 155mg a month, he also has TRT therapy and they give him 10 boxes a month...

We worked it out yesterday that there is 15mg of somatropin per barrel... As its 10mg per 1ml and the barrel is 1.5ml....

He gets 10 barrels a month which is 150mg of somatropoin...

to convert mg to iu you times the mg x 3 which is 450 iu...

Thats what we worked it out at anyway, i think thats right....

Hes 24 and has hyporthalamic adrenal insufficiency whatever that means :lol:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

2iu of Pharma grade is lots mate, do you do morning cardio? If to take 20 mins before to amplify fat burn


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm sure there was a similar thread on here before and the guy was getting free gh, Ausbuilt recommended 1-2iu per day for health benefits iirc?


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Lucky f**ker!! God fer you.


----------



## vduboli (Apr 1, 2011)

Nocarbs said:


> So being a tax payer im funding your Free Growth, Great News  lol


Better this than paying for the gypsies & 'poor' to live!

:rockon:


----------



## vduboli (Apr 1, 2011)

mixerD1 said:


> Lucky f**ker!! God fer you.


God fer you


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Not sure you have your doseage right 450iu is a lot to be prescribed. Anyway if it was correct 2iu is plenty to be on full time forever (Pharma). It is more than enough to top up your own supply, either take first thing or PWO


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Just checked your boxes mate and tehre is 45iu per box. RESULT


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Yoshi said:


> How can I get free HGH from doctor lol, my only opion is that he gets given that amount for a reason.... why is he not takening the amount the doctor has said for him to use?


In the USA you can pay a GP a backhander of about $1000 and he'll give you a 'condition' and you can be prescribed it for life


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

Delhi said:


> Just checked your boxes mate and tehre is 45iu per box. RESULT


As he produces absolutely 0 naturally, 450 isnt too much for him i believe it would be for myself!! Anyhow, im off to go break the good news to him that i can take 1-2iu's a day for life :lol:

Think i might owe him a few beers :lol:


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

You are a very luck man! I'd love this!


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

will-uk said:


> As he produces absolutely 0 naturally, 450 isnt too much for him i believe it would be for myself!! Anyhow, im off to go break the good news to him that i can take 1-2iu's a day for life :lol:
> 
> Think i might owe him a few beers :lol:


Until your hands, feet, forehead and jaw grow to supersize proportions!!!


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

G-man99 said:


> It will be pharma grade hgh though so will be potent compared to generic chinese HGH


Precisely. Can't speak personally but I have been told the difference really is night and day.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

G-man99 said:


> Until your hands, feet, forehead and jaw grow to supersize proportions!!!


Lol a mate of mine took so much that his feet grew a size at age 35 haha


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

I had chronic ear ache as my jaw started to grow and the dentist had to alter my bite.

That was from 4iu a day for 5 months


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

G-man99 said:


> I had chronic ear ache as my jaw started to grow and the dentist had to alter my bite.
> 
> That was from 4iu a day for 5 months


Wow thats scary, is your face effected?


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

IMO 2iu of pharma is no better than a good generic. I have been on Humatrope at 2iu a day for 9 months, and it is overated. Where some say it is twice the dose of a chinese generic, I don't see this as case. However, some that have tried it also may disagree. This is just my findings.

Not to put a downer on the gift horse though, it's free, so get pinning...


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Raptor said:


> Wow thats scary, is your face effected?




naa hes fine :lol:


----------



## bigdav13 (Mar 30, 2010)

You lucky Bugger !


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Luck F£cker !!!!!!!!


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

m575 said:


> View attachment 63496
> 
> 
> naa hes fine :lol:


It's not that bad 

Can't notice a visible difference but it was painful for about 2 months until my jaw adjusted and my bite was altered at the dentist


----------



## FM1 (Nov 5, 2010)

G-man99 said:


> It's not that bad
> 
> Can't notice a visible difference but it was painful for about 2 months until my jaw adjusted and my bite was altered at the dentist


Do you blokes know if this is standard for HGH users?

Has anyone else reported similar side affects after only 5 months of use?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I rate humatrope tops myself, 2iu a day caused me to have jaw lock when I chewed my food.

2iu a day is fine, take post workout as suggested or first thing in the morning, we dont want you to mess with your natty production which spikes during REM sleep.

I lost 4" in my waist with 2iu a day humatrope after about 4 to 5 months time.

Weight loss was just 4 pounds.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

i love you pops xx

however related to thread yes 2iu is fine and imo its a billion times better then china generic


----------



## gymjim (Feb 1, 2009)

hackskii said:


> I rate humatrope tops myself, 2iu a day caused me to have jaw lock when I chewed my food.
> 
> 2iu a day is fine, take post workout as suggested or *first thing in the morning*, we dont want you to mess with your natty production which spikes during REM sleep.
> 
> ...


Would you say that is the best dosage for fat loss even with generics?

not taken at night like many people preach?

thanks


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

gymjim said:


> Would you say that is the best dosage for fat loss even with generics?
> 
> not taken at night like many people preach?
> 
> thanks


I just didnt want his dose to conflict with nocturnal release.

In fact he could split the dose, or do it all at once in the morning or post workout, morning would curb cortisol and have mild fat burning from a resting fast.


----------

